# Major changes to UAE calendar



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> You own a car company :O woaaah , hire a lemo dude



he said he has a company car. not that he owns a car company!!!!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:rofl:


Face DSF could just be postponed after the mouring period, think it is ok to the remove the signs for 40 days..


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

we shall see, Flo....


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah i agree


----------

